# Russian Air Force One



## v2 (Jan 26, 2007)

WebÏàðê.ðó: Áîðò ¹1 Ðîññèè


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

couldn't read a word of that but it's facinating nonetheless, i had to laugh though that amoungst all that there's an ironing board held to the wall with bungee ropes..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

...and the gold ashtray in the arm of a white couch.

How gaudy.


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Air Force One - IL 96- 300.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

i wonder how many of the comments at the bottom are having a go at their leaders for having stuff like this


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

In Putin's Russia? Probably not many if they know whats good for them. Otherwise they may inadvertently suffer a polonium enema.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

nice to see nothing's changed then..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Was it just me or did you expect to see a picture with a caption that said "The Czar's Airplane".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

do you guys not spell it Tsar?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Either or.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

it's always spelt Tsar over here i think, how odd........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

There is more than one way to spell it (plus being American they would have to spell it differently )... Still it seems like a competition to have the private jet in which case Air Force One still wins because it is a 747...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

i just figured it was for Russian leaders, things like that..............

also interestingly the next Presidential helicopter will be the Merlin.........


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

I think if the leaders fo countries that is not veru well get paid less they would start to work more for there money. Sounds like the dictators here is Africa.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

i believe one of the reasons many former eastern block nations are joining the EU is that some of them stand to recieve a 20x wage increase..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

that's interesting, Lanc. Didn't think of that.

Has anyone seen pics of the Sultan of Brunei's plane? Puts Putins rust bucket to shame. A literal flying palace.

Just Time Pass Old Sherwoodians Sherwood College, Nainital - Alumni


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

what do you expect from the leader of a nation supplying oil to some of the most fuel dependant nations in the world, fuel is everything.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

It does not surprise me that the Sultan of Brunei's plane is so OTT but then when you have that much money you can have anything and that by the looks of things that includes a gold plane...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow very nice the Sultans plane that is.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah can you imagine


----------



## Henk (Jan 28, 2007)

Just think if you can do that with a Boeing 747 or Airbus A-380? All that space.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

no no, these guys are obviously more modest than that


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Doesn't the Saudi Prince Bin Sultan or some such have a decked out 747?


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't know, I think I would go more over the top. Perhaps the stretch varient if there is one of the latest airbus in gold...


----------

